# Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator Question



## panpanpan (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new in this planted aquarium, please help me out with the CO2 setup. I bought this Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator from www.co2-canisters.com, and was delivered yesterday. As soon as I opened the package, I see the regulator meter always shows 450 psi at the left meter, can anyone tell me if this is normal, or I have a bad defected unit?










Thanks,

Stan


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't have a Milwaukee regulator, but my other three brands of regulators show 0 when they are not connected.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine was at 0 when it arrived also. You may want to call the manufacturer.


----------



## panpanpan (Apr 14, 2008)

I called www.co2-canisters.com (same company as www.aquatic-store.com), no one answers the phone as usual. Sent them email yesterday about exchanging a new regulator, no reply yet... Worry!!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm sure the manufacturer would send you a replacement part, probably the gage if you phoned them. The problem is that it is very hard to replace those gages.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Pan,

Milwaukee is the manufacturer. The canister people are just the distributer.


----------



## panpanpan (Apr 14, 2008)

jmontee said:


> Pan,
> 
> Milwaukee is the manufacturer. The canister people are just the distributer.


Right, but I bought it from them, delivered yesterday. So I guess they will still have to take care of it for me, right?

Stan


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

They should but if you can't get a hold of them then you will have to go over their heads. Another thing may be to call Milwaukee and ask if they have seen this before and if there is a way to fix it.


----------



## panpanpan (Apr 14, 2008)

jmontee said:


> They should but if you can't get a hold of them then you will have to go over their heads. Another thing may be to call Milwaukee and ask if they have seen this before and if there is a way to fix it.


Thank for your suggestion, I went ahead and contacted the manufacturer last night. They told me to ship the CO2 regulator back to them and they will ship me a good one.... :tea:

Thanks

Stan


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

panpanpan said:


> Thank for your suggestion, I went ahead and contacted the manufacturer last night. They told me to ship the CO2 regulator back to them and they will ship me a good one.... :tea:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stan


:clap2:


----------



## panpanpan (Apr 14, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> :clap2:


Thank you Hoppy!:mrgreen:


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

That's great! Just shows what a good company will do!!! Kudos to them and awesome for you.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Good for them! Glad to hear a happy ending from this


----------

